# For Sale: Avet MXL



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Cleaning out the tackle stash of things not used...

(1) AVET MXL, gold, leftie, mint condition. Used VERY little as I never got the hang of conventional. Oh, also mag'ed.
In box - $150.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

warbirdfan said:


> Cleaning out the tackle stash of things not used...
> 
> (1) AVET MXL, gold, leftie, mint condition. Used VERY little as I never got the hang of conventional. Oh, also mag'ed.
> In box - $150.


is it a custom mag or the avet MC?


----------



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Custom mag done by fellow at James Tackle.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

warbirdfan said:


> Custom mag done by fellow at James Tackle.


Where in NoVa are you located?


----------



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Live out by Front Royal, work in Falls Church


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

warbirdfan said:


> Live out by Front Royal, work in Falls Church


I live in Gaithersburg, MD. Want to meet somewhere halfway? I will take the reel


----------



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Sold


----------

